# Photos of Celestial pearl danios and a couple of Pseudomugil species



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Camped with a camera this time round to take fish specific pics ~
Hope you guys enjoy them 

Pseudomugil gertrudae

















Pseudomugil paskai

















CPDs

























And a video with all three:
https://youtu.be/rglcLN0mKvA


----------



## xev11 (Jan 19, 2010)

nice shots.. what speed did you have the shutter at?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Almost can't get over that when you get a clear picture of the CPD's you think you
are looking at something artificial due to that color being so wild and completely covering the whole fish instead of just the fins like so many other fish.


----------



## AboveBeyond (Aug 31, 2015)

Very nice shots. I"m thinking of getting some Pseudomugil gertrudae myself.


----------



## Foxpuppet (Jan 18, 2011)

Photos gone? But video looks amazing! Are you breeding CPD or just bought?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roostertech (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice shot of the gertrudae, mines are so damn quick when they are displaying.


----------



## gmdiaz (Feb 3, 2016)

I have the CPD's and love them! I am very interested in those gertrudae!

Thanks for the photos!


----------

